# dry ferts mixing for newbies



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

o snap its eric said:


> So i've been daily dosing using the EI method. What i've been doing is using a cup of water and adding in the ferts, then mixing it and finally dumping it into the tank. What i want to do is mix a big batch and fill up my bottles of empty ada ferts i've used in the past so i no long have the spend the time to mix my dry ferts daily. My question is, how much water and how much of the dry ferts do i need to add to get the same concentration as my current dosing?


Search will REALLY help you on this forum.

Also, providing the necessary information helps too. Tank size, lighting levels, stocking levels, etc.

Lastly, use this link: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/fertilator.php

It'll let you know how much of what to add to how much water to give you what you want.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

The easiest way to make premixed fertilizers is to use a bottle like this:
http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/aquarium-fertilizers-supplements/dispenser-16oz.html It holds 16 ounces, and the measuring "cup" holds one ounce. So, if you dose one ounce of the solution at a time you have 16 doses in the bottle. Add 16 of the dry doses you use to the bottle, fill it with water, shake it up, and start dosing.


----------



## chicken (Aug 22, 2007)

You can also just dump the dry ferts directly into the tank without mixing them with water first.


----------



## bgzbgz (Jul 30, 2007)

You could take the amount of ferts you use per day and multiply by 10. Now take this amount of ferts and add them to 100ml of water. You now have 10 days worth of fert solution. Dose 10ml of this solution per day which should be the same as what you were doing before.

If you want 30 days of fert solution take the amount you want to dose per day multiplied by 30. Add this amount of ferts to 300 ml of water. You now have a 30 day fert solution. Dose 10 ml per day.

Depending on how much ferts you are adding you may need more or less water in order to fully dissolve the fertilizer. This is just the amount of water I used for my 65g tank, but you can apply the same logic to any amount of water. For example with a very big tank to make a 10 day solution you may need to use 1000ml water and dose 100ml per day.


----------



## rich815 (May 21, 2008)

chicken said:


> You can also just dump the dry ferts directly into the tank without mixing them with water first.


That's what I do. Simple sprinkling it right in front of one of my spray bars. Shoots it all around the tank. Sure, the fish chase it thinking it's food, some even grab a bite of the crystals but they spit it right out. Many people do this and report no issues with fish and the plants doing fine.


----------



## rich815 (May 21, 2008)

How many of us take our vitamins dry? 

How many of us mix them with water then drink it?


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

rich815 said:


> That's what I do. Simple sprinkling it right in front of one of my spray bars. Shoots it all around the tank. Sure, the fish chase it thinking it's food, some even grab a bite of the crystals but they spit it right out. Many people do this and report no issues with fish and the plants doing fine.


Most folks do this, they do not use liquids.
I have some of the more $$ fish and rare sensitive species and have never had any issues.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## o snap its eric (Jan 12, 2004)

thanks, the reason why i suddently started thinking about mixing my dry ferts into liquid form is because i swear i had 2 cardinals digesting some of the dry ferts causing them to bloat up and die.


----------



## t0p_sh0tta (Jan 24, 2008)

^ My rummies always seem to get a mouthfull if I just dump it in haphazardly. No harm no foul thus far.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Well, here's my Cardinals:










No dead ones.

Been doing it for quite sometime now(decades) :redface:

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## pandapr (Nov 10, 2008)

I used to mix ferts with water...but it is easier this way and I have discus. Some say they are very fragile but I haven't had an issue with dry ferts


----------

